
“Naks” Time to make personal chefs affordable and convinient - NaksChefs
http://naks.us/
======
benzene
I wonder what tier of income this service is intended for. It seems that those
wealthy enough to warrant a personal chef would have a private one on
retainer, and most others would elect to eat out at an upscale restaurant than
hire a personal chef.

>Make sure you have all the necessary ingredients.

Requiring ingredients to be on hand also limits how far a personal chef can
even elevate the meal.

Edit: A lack of any media presence (social media accounts all created in the
last week), spelling errors throughout the launch site lead me to believe this
is someone's personal project masquerading as a legitimate business

